# I am looking for NASCAR replica paints



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I am looking for a place that may still have the "True Match" or "True Color" NASCAR replica paints.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
i used to get alot of paints from MCW down your way in NC. They had colors for racing which even included colors for the vintage stockers from the 60's & 70's. May want to give them a look.

Dave 

http://ourworld-top.cs.com/mcwautofinishes/paint/catalog.html


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What does MCW stand for???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> What does MCW stand for???
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


Model Car World automotive finishes. rr


----------

